# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Κατασκευή ηχοσυστήματος αυτοκινήτου

## Danza

Καλησπέρα παίδες, αυτό το post ειναι για πληροφορίες πως να φτιάξω ενα καλό-δυνατο ηχοσύστημα αυτοκινήτου. δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με πυκωτές και μεγαλύτερα δυναμό και πρόσθετες μπαταρίες  :Shocked:  για την εταζέρα έχω 2 οβάλ Sony XS-V6940 και θα βάλω και πρόσθετα 2 tweeter θόλου γιατι αυτά τα ηχεία υστερουν στις ψηλές αλλα απο μεσαία και χαμηλά τα πάνε πολυ καλα. σκευτωμαι τώρα στο θέμα ενισχυτης να βάλω εναν δυνατο δικάναλο που βρήκα (Boshmann) 4x125w RMS @ 4Ω. τα δυο καναλια στα ηχεία και τα αλλα δύο γεφυρωμένα και σε 2 subwoofer 12''.
τι άλλα πρέπει να κάνω για αν όχι τέλειο καλό ήχο (να μην ξυρίζει γάτες   :Laughing:  )?

----------


## Radiometer

Καλησπέρα, θα σου πρότεινα να δώσεις λίγο βάση στα μπροστά σου ηχεία, διότι θέλουμε η μουσική να έρχεται από 
μπροστά και όχι από πίσω. Αμα βάλεις 2 sub θα έχεις πολλά μπάσα που θα σου καλύπτουν τα οβάλ με αποτέλεσμα εσύ που είσαι μπροστά να μην ακούς μουσική.

Για ένα καλό ηχοσύστημα θέλεις  1 τετρακαναλο ενισχυτή για τα 4 ηχεία,  1 μονοκαναλο ενισχυτή για  τα  2 sub σου, και φυσικά μια καλή πηγή ήχου με 3 εξόδους (και 2 μας κανουν) προενίσχυσης . Ειναι μια λύση .  :P 

" δυνατο δικάναλο που βρήκα (Boshmann) 4x125w RMS @ 4Ω "    μάλλον δυνατο τετρακαναλο  4Χ125w RMS θες να πες   :Smile:

----------


## Danza

σωστά δυνατό τετρακάναλο   :Embarassed:  σκευτηκα στα 2 καναλια να βάλω τα ηχεία μπρος πίσω και τα 2 να τα γεφυρώσω και να οδηγήσω τα sub.. θα έχει αποτέλεσμα ο τρόπος αυτός? γιατι οι μονοκάναλοι που βλέπω ειναι λίγο φαρμακείο στις τιμές   :Shocked:

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Αμα βάλεις 2 sub θα έχεις πολλά μπάσα που θα σου καλύπτουν τα οβάλ με αποτέλεσμα εσύ που είσαι μπροστά να μην ακούς μουσική.
> 
> " δυνατο δικάναλο που βρήκα (Boshmann) 4x125w RMS @ 4Ω "    μάλλον δυνατο τετρακαναλο  4Χ125w RMS θες να πες



το οτι θα του καλυπτει την μουσικη αυτο δεν ισχυει σε καμια περιπτωση.
πολυ σωστα ειπες να δωσει σημασια στα εμπρος ηχεια.
επισις δεν υπαρχει λογος να παρει μοκαναλο δεν θελει να φτιαξει hi-end ηχοσυστημα και ειναι οπως ειπε και ο danza ειναι πανακριβοι.


Ενα καλο συστημα που μπορεις να φτιαξεις ειναι το εξης....

Ολα ξεκινανε απο την πηγη ..... να πεταξεις την *σαβουρα*- sony κασετοφωνο σου και πας να παρεις μια αλλη μαρκα που να εχει τουλαχιστον 2pre-out και 1sub-out ,4x50 εξοδους ηχειων,και να παιζει mp3.

Τα 2 pre-out θα τα βαλεις σε εναν 4καναλο ενισχτυτη και θα παιξεις μονο τα μπροστινα σου ηχεια ,τα πισω ηχεια θα παρουν απο την πηγη .το sub-out θα το βαλεις  στα αλλα 2 καναλια του ενισχυτη και με γεφυρωμενη την εξοδο θα παιξεις τα 2 sub σου σε  παραλληλη συνδεσμολογια .τουιτερ για την εταζερια δεν χρειαζοντε θα αρκουν τα μπροστινα ηχεια για τα πριμα . 

Στα μπροστινα σου ηχεια μη κανεις συμιβασμο και παρε κατι ακριβο και καλο...οπως ειπε και ο φιλος ολοι η μουσικη απο εκει θα ερχετε(και πρεπει να ερχετε)  .και μαλιστα μην παρεις ομοαξονικα   αλλα διερουμενα πακετο με croosover μαζι   (στην πορτα το ηχειο στο ταμπλο το τουιτερ )

Απο μποσμαν που ετυχε να δοκιμασω μια φορα ενος φιλου δεν εχω και τις καλυετρες εντυπωσεις.
Μια τιμια και παραπανω  για τα λεφτα του επιλογη ειναι ενας 4καναλος felix που τον πουλαει το πρακτικερ με 79 ή 89 ευρο .
και ειναι και πολυ δυνατος και αξιοπιστος τον εχω ενα χρονο περιπου.

οσο για τον μποσμαν 4χ125 rms δεν το πολυπιστευω σιγουρα ειναι rms..? αν ναι δωσε καμια σελιδα πιο μοντελο ειναι και τιμη.

Υ.Γ ευκαιρια εψαχνα να σου κατηγορησω το sony.....
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Danza

Tι σου έκανε το κακόμοιρο και το κατηγορείς? το λυπάμαι ρε συ να το πετάξω   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
λοιπόν.. μοντέλο ενισχυτη: ZX3-S4E   http://www.tele.gr/html/65.HTM τσέκαρε και πές μου

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε μου τα sony τα ηχεια πιστεψε με ειναι για πεταμα.καλητερα να βαλεις δυο τενεκεδες να βαρανε παρα αυτα.βεβαια αν εχεις λεφτα για πεταμα βαλτα αλλα κακο του κεφαλιου σου.

----------


## Danza

Kαι έλεγα να τα έβαζα.. καλύτερα στο πατάρι.. λέω να βάλω 2χ οβάλ peerless που βρήκα για εταζέρα και μπροστά 2 focal διαιρούμενα... όσο για subwoofers?? εχετε να προτείνετε κάτι?

----------


## hlektrologos000

Φιλε danza καλος φαινετε ο ενισχυτης   αλλα παρτον απο εδω http://www.01shop.gr/Shopping.asp?La...ubCategCode2=2
μολις σου γλιτωσα 36 ευρο ......μολις δεις το προιον πηγαινε στην αρχικη σελιδα να δεις τροπους  παραγγελιας και παραλαβης .
Για ηχεια το βραδακι ή αυριο γιατι ειμαι απο ξενιχτι και δεν βασταω για ψαξιμο ....

πραγματι ειναι rms τα watt ...καλη επιλογη  πιστευω ειναι .

----------


## Danza

> Φιλε danza καλος φαινετε ο ενισχυτης   αλλα παρτον απο εδω http://www.01shop.gr/Shopping.asp?La...ubCategCode2=2
> μολις σου γλιτωσα 36 ευρο ......μολις δεις το προιον πηγαινε στην αρχικη σελιδα να δεις τροπους  παραγγελιας και παραλαβης .
> Για ηχεια το βραδακι ή αυριο γιατι ειμαι απο ξενιχτι και δεν βασταω για ψαξιμο ....
> 
> πραγματι ειναι rms τα watt ...καλη επιλογη  πιστευω ειναι .



  :OK:   :OK:  thnx hlektrologos000

για ηχεία όποτε μπορέσεις δεν βιάζωμαι   :Wink:

----------


## Radiometer

> επισις δεν υπαρχει λογος να παρει μοκαναλο δεν θελει να φτιαξει hi-end ηχοσυστημα και ειναι οπως ειπε και ο danza ειναι πανακριβοι.



Βάζοντας έναν μονοκάναλο για τα Sub μονό,  δεν κάνεις απαραίτητα hi-end ηχοσύστημα.
Η μονοκάναλοι ενισχυτές έχουν περισσότερες ρυθμίσεις για τα Sub  και γενικά όλο το ηχοσύστημα παίζει ποιο 
άνετα και ξεκούραστα και δεν επιβαρύνεις τον τετρακάναλο.

----------


## Danza

Γιάννη το ξέρω αυτό απλά ενας μονοκάναλος ή monoblock εις την εγγλέζικην ειναι παρα πολύ ακριβοί   :frown:   μπορεις να έχεις 2 δικάναλους και ο ένας γεφυρωμένος με ενα ενεργό crossover να κοντρολάρεις τα sub και ο 2ος δικαναλος για τα ηχεία

----------


## tronic

Δεν ξερω εαν κυκλοφωρουν ακομα..Δοκιμασε να βαλεις AUDAX...
Πολυ καλα ηχεια γενικως...δοκιμασμενα πισω στην εταζερα με ενα ενισχυτη της TELE...   :Rolling Eyes:  
Το κουφο??
Η ΤΕLΕ βγαζει πολυ καλα ρευματα για sub...

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από hlektrologos000
> 
> επισις δεν υπαρχει λογος να παρει μοκαναλο δεν θελει να φτιαξει hi-end ηχοσυστημα και ειναι οπως ειπε και ο danza ειναι πανακριβοι.
> 
> 
> 
> Βάζοντας έναν μονοκάναλο για τα Sub μονό,  δεν κάνεις απαραίτητα hi-end ηχοσύστημα.
> Η μονοκάναλοι ενισχυτές έχουν περισσότερες ρυθμίσεις για τα Sub  και γενικά όλο το ηχοσύστημα παίζει ποιο 
> άνετα και ξεκούραστα και δεν επιβαρύνεις τον τετρακάναλο.



Οταν εχεις παραπανω ρυθμισεις ,ποιοτητα ελεγχου του sub ,που επι το πλειστον κατεβενουν στα 2Ω ,1Ω  ακομα και 0,5 Ω  αντισταση ηχειων ,  και ενας μονοκαλος χρησιμοποιειτε 99% καθαρα για οδηγηση sub, δεν σημαινει οτι παμε προς hi-end ..?

o τετρακαναλος δεν θα επιβαρυνθει καθολου ,καθως στο εσωτερικου του ενισχυτη για καθε 2 καναλια υπαρχει και ενα παλμοτροφοδοτικο. Στην ουσια δηλ ειναι 2   δικαναλοι   ενισχυτες μεσα στο ιδιο κουτι.

----------


## Danza

Εχω δοκιμάσει TELE ενισχυτη σε subwoofer Axton 250wRMS και το "χτυπαγε" πολύ καλα  :Exclamation:  βέβαια εχω πέσει και σε μάρκα με εκαψες.. δλδ πήρα καποτε ενα δικαναλο που έλεγε 2χ100rms και όταν τον ανοιξα να φτιάξω κατι στο τροφοδοτικό είδα  οτι φόραγε TIP3055-TIP2955 ανα κανάλι.. 40-50 rms ανα κανάλι με λιγα λόγια.. ειναι μια άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία αυτή βέβαια. στην καλύτερη σκέυτωμαι να φτιάξω τον 54wRMS που υπαρχει στο σιτε σε στέρεο έκδοση για ηχεία και να πάρω ενα δικάναλο για τα subwoofer. 2x54 βαττ για τα ηχεία δεν ειναι καλα?

----------


## Danza

Για πηγη σκευτηκα ενα *PIONEER DEH-2800MP*

Αναπαραγωγή MP3/WMA/WAV 
Υποστήριξη για ID3 Tag/Κείμενο WMA 
Ενισχυτής MOSFET 50W x 4 
Δέκτης AM/FM D4Q με RDS 
Έλεγχος Χαμηλών/Μεσαίων/ Υψηλών Συχνοτήτων 
Κατάσταση Εξοικονόμησης Ενέργειας 
1 έξοδος προενίσχυσης 
Είσοδος Ενσύρματου Τηλεχειρισμού

πολύ καλο μου φαίνεται και κοστίζει 117ευρώ

----------


## Radiometer

Καλή η πηγή που διάλεξες Danza αλλά δεν σου κάνει διότι διαθέτη μόνο 1 έξοδο προενίσχυσης.
δες κάτι άλλο με 2 τουλάχιστον εξόδους  (2pre-out),  1 για τα ηχεία και 1 για τα Sub θέλεις.

----------


## Danza

δηλαδή δεν γίνεται να φτιάξω εναν προενισχυτή με τελεστικούς και να κοντρολάρω απο κεί τους ενισχυτές? ή να βάλω και τις 4 εισόδους του ενισχυτή στο 1 preout? τσαμπα κόπος θα μου πείς αφού μπορείς να τα έχεις έτοιμα..

----------


## hlektrologos000

Αυτο ειναι οτι χρειαζεσαι 
http://www.kalogeropoulos.gr/display...ITMID=5391#tmp

και εχει και *aux in*   η τιμη ειναι πολυ καλη αλλα ψαχτο κι αλλο.

----------


## Danza

Μμμ πολύ καλό  :Exclamation:   το βρήκα και σε άλλα καταστήματα με διαφορά 10ευρώ ακριβότερο...

μάλλον αυτό θα πάρω   :Very Happy:  thnx hlektrologos000

να ρωτησω και κάτι άλλο. έχω 2 οβάλ philips 60watt rated power 200 peak power 3δρομα, αξίζουν αυτά τα ηχεία σαν μάρκα ή να βρώ κάτι άλλο??

----------


## hlektrologos000

Για ηχεια .....
φτηνη λυση   αλλα καλο το εχω ακουσει   http://www.soundland.gr/e-shop/produ...ucts_id=921004

διαιρουμενο  http://www.soundland.gr/e-shop/produ...ucts_id=922003

πολυ καλο ηχειο σε πολυ καλη τιμη μαλον του εχει μεινει   stock  γιατι ειναι παλια  σειρα και το δινει τοσο   http://www.carstereocenter.gr/detail...90&group=FOCAL

εγω μαλον αυτα θα παρω αφου πρωτα τα ακουσω .. http://www.ixokinisi.gr/index.php?pa...pshop&Itemid=2

----------


## hlektrologos000

> να ρωτησω και κάτι άλλο. έχω 2 οβάλ philips 60watt rated power 200 peak power 3δρομα, αξίζουν αυτά τα ηχεία σαν μάρκα ή να βρώ κάτι άλλο??



ειπαμε τα πισω ηχεια θα παιξουν απο την πηγη αρα μια χαρα ειναι αυτα που εχεις.

----------


## Danza

μπροστά όμως θα μπλέξουμε με πάνελ στη πόρτα το αμάξι ειναι ενα FIAT Cinquecento sporting έχει θέσεις για μικρά ηχεία μπροστά αλλά εκει έχω βάλει τουίτερ (αυτές οι θέσεις κοιτάνε οδηγο και συνοδηγό) στην πόρτα όμως πως θα μπέι γουφερ   :Rolling Eyes:  ?

----------


## hlektrologos000

E τι υχοσυστημα να να φτιαξεις ετσι ........? με 3''  και 4'' ηχεια δεν γινετε τιποτα.  Aσε που ειναι και πανακριβα σε αυτες τις διαστασεις για να βγαλουν watt.
Aν δεν θες να πλεξεις με πανελ να γινει σωστη δουλεια το μονο που μενει ειναι να βαλουμε πισω στην εταζιερα 2 δυνατα οβαλ και να σου ερχετε ο πολυς ο ηχος απο πισω .

----------


## Danza

ε ναι.. μπροστά εχω ήδη focal τουίτερ με πύκνωτη 3,3μF και μιας που είναι μικρο το αυτοκίνητο για αυτό προτιμώ δυνατά οβάλ πίσω παρά να τρυπάω πόρτες   :Shocked:

----------


## Danza

Με 139 ευρώ πήρα αυτό το pionner που βρήκα. με ηχεία οβάλ πισω 60wrms-200wpeak μπορω να πω οτι με ικανοποίησε πολύ καλά έστω χωρίς ενισχυτή. βασικά για ενισχυτή τι να βάλω? και ηχεία για μπροστά βρήκα 4" 100w rms και 50w rms με 90 και 40 ευρώ αντοίστιχα

----------


## Danza

Αδέρφια για ακούστε τι σκέφτηκα.. το εν λογο pioneer έχει subout και απο βδομάδα παίρνω τετρακάναλο. τι θέλω να κάνω όμως: μπροστά λέω να βάλω midrange (με πυκνωτη 22uF) στις θέσεις που έχει 4" ηχείο και στις πόρτες τουίτερ θόλου (με πυκνωτή 2.2uF).. πίσω θα αφήσω αυτα τα οβάλ και πίσω απο τις μοκέτες του πορτ μπαγκαζ θα βάλω λευκό υαλοβάμβακα και ένα κουτί για ένα 12"..

σύνδεση στον ενισχυτή: Front output: οβάλ ηχεια και παράλληλα τα midrange με τα τουίτερ (ενα οβάλ, ενα midrange, ενα τουιτερ ανα κανάλι) 
Subwoofer out from pioneer στο Rear input, γεφυρώνω τις εξόδους και συνδέω το sub...

----------


## hlektrologos000

Ετσι ακριβως να τα συνδεσεις...   :OK:     Απο πυκνωτες και τετοια δεν ξερω.

----------


## Danza

:Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   τέτοιους πυκνωτές βάζουν συνηθως στα αντίστοιχα μεγάφωνα σε εγκαταστάσεις Car hi fi   :Wink:

----------


## dovegroup

Αγαπητοί κύριοι

1. Το θέμα ήχος είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό, προσαρμόζετε & εκπαιδεύετε πάντα απο τα ακούσματα & την δυνατότητα του αυτιού.
2. Ο ψυχολογικός παράγοντας έχει ενα πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο σε όλα αυτά (βλέπετε σχετικά θέματα ψυχοακουστικής & σαν το πιό γνώριμο αποτέλεσμα του οι αλγόριθμοι mp3, mp4 etc....
3. Ο τέλειος ήχος δεν είναι αυτός που σου δίνει η ισσοροπία των συχνοτήτων απόκρισης σε ενα Analyser (γνωστό flat σε όσο μεγαλύτερο φάσμα συχνοτήτων) αλλά η πλησιέστερη απόδοση των μουσικών οργάνων στην φυσική τους μορφή. Αυτό σαν αποτέλεσμα έρχετε απο τα παρακάτω.
a. Εγγραφή ήχων αναφοράς (υπάρχουν αρκετά τέτοια δισκάκια για συγκριτικά τέστ)
b. Αναλυτής φάσματος (για τις μετρήσεις σε τόσο μικρό χώρο ακρόασης, υπάρχουν στάσιμα κύματα που μετατρέπουν ενα σύστημα ήχου σε γκαζοντενεκέ)
c. Αξιόπιστα μεγάφωνα
Πρέπει εδώ ο συνδιασμός να συνδιάζει την υψηλή ποιότητα & το κόστος, θεωρώ πως τα δύο δρόμων συστήματα είναι τα καλύτερα για αυτό.
d. Πηγή αναπαραγωγής, παραδοσιακά επιλέξτε κάτι σε High End χωρίς αυτό να συμαίνει πολλά χρήματα. 
e. Ενισχυτή με μεγάλη ταχύτητα απόκρισης τόσο στις χαμηλές όσο & στιος υψηλές συχνότητες...υπάρχουν χιλιάδες μοντέλα.

Τώρα ότι αφορά το "στήσιμο" σε ενα άυτοκίνητο & τις επιμέρους μονάδες θα πρότεινα την παρακάτω διάταξη.
Ενα ζεύγος δορυφόρων μπροστά δύο δρόμων (ανεξάρτητα μεγάφωνα) με συνολική ισχύ ανα κανάλι 50-80W RMS και με ευαισθησία χαμηλή <82db & με ικανοποιητική απόδοση εύρους συχνοτήτων απο 70Hz-16000Khz.
Ενα ζεύγος επίσης 2 δρόμων στην εταζέρα ομοίας ισχύος & χαρακτηριστικών.
Δεν θεωρώ αναγκαία την ύπαρξη Sub Woofer αλλά για κάποιον θεριακλή παρακάτω δίνω μιά λύση.
Sub Woofer 8'' σε κουτί 100W RMS <85Db με ικανοποιητική απόδοση συχνοτήτων απο 30-150Hz
Ολα αυτά "μιλάνε" με 2 ενισχυτές 
4 x Κανάλια 50 - 80W RMS με ενσωματωμένα φίλτρα και ανεξάρτητη δυνατότητα ρύθμισης έντασης (οχι μόνο απο την πηγή προσοχή)
2 x Κανάλια 50W RMS με ενσωματωμένο φίλτρο Low Pass & Bridge Mode.
Πολύ καλά Crossover για τα 2 δρόμων & για το Sub
Καλώδια μεταφορά σήματος εισόδου & εξόδου όχι του κιλού. 

Τα παραπάνω προυποθέτουν καλή γνώση ογκομέτρησης & ακουστικής των θέσεων που θα τοποθετηθούν τα μεγάφωνα.

P.S. Αν θέλετε την γνώμη μου μετά απο πολλά χρόνια ερευνητικής εμπειρίας, ενα ζεύγος ηχείων μόνο μπροστά High End & μιά καλή πηγή ικανοποιούν πλήρως τον κουρασμένο οδηγό ταξιδιώτη & δεν ενοχλούν ούτε την ευαισθησία των αυτιών (γιατί όποιος εκτίθετε σε υψηλά db την καταστρέφει), ούτε τους συν-ακροατές παρά την θέληση τους....
Αυτά...

----------


## Danza

Subwoofer υπάρχουν 2x8" 250w max. και ένα 12" 160w max. και απο κουτιά υπάρχουν 2 μικρά και ενα μεγάλο που παίρνει 2χ12".. (διαστάσεις δεν θυμαμαι.. θα βγάλω μια φωτο και θα την ανεβάσω καποια στιγμη) αλλά ποιά να βάλω? το subwoofer δεν είναι για να μπεί άμεσα.. πρώτα με απασχολούν τα ηχεία και μετα το subwoofer... και κάτι ακόμα, midrange απο αυτά που είναι κλειστά απο πίσω (4") 4Ω που θα βρώ? στα 70-80 rms ψάχνω αλλά δεν βρίσκω τπτ   :frown: 

dovegroup δεν λέμε να κατεβούμε σε dB Drag (το λεω γιατι λες Ηχορύπανση τέλος στο ποστ σου) απλά να ακούμε κάπως καλή μουσική και και αν μας αρέσει ενα τραγούδι να έχουμε περιθώριο να το ακούσουμε λιγο δυνατά.. φιλικά   :Smile:

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Η δικιά μου πρόταση είναι να πας μέχρι το PRAKTIKER βρεις 10cm ηχεία για μπροστά μια σχετικά φθηνή και πολύ καλή λύση είναι να βάλεις τα JBL CS2104 ή P452 αναλόγως πια θα έχει, και πίσω αν δεν έχεις ήδη οβάλ πάρε τα P953, αν θα βάλεις subwoofer καλό είναι να πάρεις δυο ξεχωριστούς ενισχυτές, έναν για να παίξει την μπροστινή μονάδα και την πίσω και έναν άλλο 2καναλο για το subwoofer ο οποίος είναι ο GTO75.2 που βγαίνει περίπου στα 150€ και τα 4 ηχεία είναι ο GTO75.4  που βγαίνει περίπου στα 170-180€ μια πιο καλή λύση είναι ένας 6καναλος που έχει πάλι η JBL είναι ο GTO755.6 οποίος βγαίνει περίπου στα 270€ με αυτόν θα παίξεις τα μπροστά και τα πίσω ηχεία με τα 4 κανάλια και με τα άλλα δυο γεφυρωμένα θα παίξεις το subwoofer 
Και αν θα βάλεις subwoofer θα πρέπει το radiocd να έχει 3 εξόδους προενίσχυσεις  μια έξοδο για μπροστά μια για πίσω και μια για το subwoofer μιας και η έξοδο για το subwoofer από το radiocd ρυθμίζετε από μέσα όπως η φωνή και θα μπορείς να το χαμηλώνεις όποτε θες άμα δεν βάλεις subwoofer καλό είναι να βάλεις με δυο εξόδους προενίσχυσεις  μόνο για τα μπροστά και πίσω ηχεία

CS2104

P452

P953

GTO75.2

GTO75.4

GTO755.6


JBL

Το PRAKTIKER το ανέφερα γιατί και εγώ από εκεί πήρα τα δικά μου ηχεία και ενισχυτές και μετά από τηλ στην αντιπροσωπεία έμαθα ότι είναι γνήσια και όχι παραεμπόριο και είναι πολύ πιο φθηνό στα JBL που βάζω και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος 

*Φιλικά Αλέξανδρος*

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Αγαπητοί κύριοι
> 
> Εχω καποιες ενστασεις φιλε  dovegroup
> 
> *d. Πηγή αναπαραγωγής, παραδοσιακά επιλέξτε κάτι σε High End χωρίς αυτό να συμαίνει πολλά χρήματα.* 
> hlektrologos say -προτεινε ενα hi_end  mp3   με λιγα χρηματα....εκτος αν ενοεις λιγα τα 500-700 euro 
> 
> 
> *Ενα ζεύγος δορυφόρων μπροστά δύο δρόμων (ανεξάρτητα μεγάφωνα) με συνολική ισχύ ανα κανάλι 50-80W RMS και με ευαισθησία χαμηλή <82db*
> ...

----------


## Danza

χαμηλή ευαισθησία? μα γιατί? ισα ίσα οσο πιο πολλα dB αναπαράγει το μεγάφωνο τοσο καλύτερα και πιο δυνατά ακούγεται.. φαντάσου να δίνεις στο ηχείο 80βάττ και να ακουγεται σαν να παίζει με 50βάττ   :Shocked:  
πηγή αναπαραγωγής hi end? hi end ξέρω τις οθόνες και τα dvd player στο αυτοκίνητο καθώς και τα πολυκάναλα συστήματα (5,1 - 6,1 - 7,1) που κοστίζουν απο 2000ευρώ και πάνω που το θεωρώ σπατάλη να δωσω τοσα λεφτα για μια πηγή για το αυτοκίνητο (εγω προσωπικά)..
100w RMS για subwoofer?? καλύτερα να έχεις έστω 200-250 και ο ενισχυτής να ειναι χαμηλωμένος παρά να είναι μεχρι 100 και να τον ζωρίζω και επίσης τα περισσότερα subwoofer αυτοκινήτου πλέον βγαίνουν απο 200w RMS και πάνω   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Danza

Koυτί για subwoofer 1x12" το κατασκευασα πριν κατι βδομάδες και σήμερα το πιασα και το ''έντυσα". το συγκεκριμένο subwoofer εννοείται πως δεν θα τοποθετηθεί μόνιμα απλα για δοκιμή να δώ πως παίζει το κουτί... σε ενα δωμάτιο 3χ3 έκανε τα πάντα να τρεμουν εστω και με παμπάλαιο woofer   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## hlektrologos000

Καλα μεσα στο σπιτι καμια σχεση με το αυτοκινητο ,ακουγετε σχεδον διπλα σε ενταση .
Πιστευω να βαλεις κατι πολυ δυνατο σε sub , γιατι παλι μεγαλη κουτα εφτιαξες.
Αληθεια σωληνα στην τρυπες γιατι δεν βαζεις..?  ουτε και στου σπιτιου εχεις βαλει....
Εχει μεγαλη σημασια και η διαμετρος της τρυπας ( φαινετε καλη για την κατασκευη σου  εδω , και το βαθος)

----------


## Danza

Σωλήνα να σου πω το ξεχνάω να αγοράσω...όταν πάω να πάρω τα καλώδια θα πάρω και σωλήνα (αλήθεια πόσο βάθος να πιάνει η σωλήνα?{bass reflex})  αυτό μεθάυριο θα μπεί στο αυτοκίνητο με το συγκεκριμένο subwoofer προς το παρόν. αφου σπίτι τρίζουν τα πάντα στο αμάξι θα κάνει καλά δουλειά πιστεύω.. ουτως η αλλως το πολύ κανα 2 βδομάδες θα μείνει αυτο το sub..
Σωστά πιστεύεις, θα μπεί κάποιο δυνατό subwoofer για αυτό έκανα μεγάλη καμπίνα με αρκετή μόνωση μέσα.

----------


## Danza

Παιδιά την γνώμη σας   :Very Happy:  μονος μου το τοποθέτησα μεσα σε 3 ώρες...

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Παιδιά την γνώμη σας   μονος μου το τοποθέτησα μεσα σε 3 ώρες...



φαινετε..............  :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:  

Ελα πλακα κανω ....  :Very Happy:     το μονο που δεν μου αρεσει ειναι τα rca   που τα εχεις κανει μασουρι ,οχι απο θεμα εμφανισης αλλα μηπως επειδη ειναι σαν πηνιο μαζευει παρασιτα .(δεν νομιζω αλλα θα τα προτιμουσα να μην περισευει τοσο καλωδιο )

Ακομα το οτι εχεις πιασει τα καλωδια των ηχειων εκει που συνδεωντε  στον ενισχυτη με αυτα τα μπλε δεν μου αρεσει καθολου γιατι συνηθως αμα τραβηχτουν λιγο- κουνηθουν περνουν ευκολα μποσικα .(υπερβολες αλλα καμια φορα συμβαινει)

 σωλυνες παρε εναν  13-16 cm .

Υ.Γ το προσκεφαλο του οδηγου τι επαθε στραβοκοιμηθηκε..?

----------


## Danza

Οι καλωδιώσεις ήταν σετάκι με τον ενισχυτή (blaupunkt όλα) θέλω να πώ δεν ήταν του "κιλού"   :Wink:   παράσιτα δεν μου έχει βγάλει καθόλου.. τις "διχάλες" που έπιασα τα καλώδια τις έχω σφίξει αρκετά και απο ότι φένεται δεν έχουν μπόσικα   :Very Happy:  

το κάθισμα να ρωτας κ όχι το προσκεφαλο   :Laughing:  έχει σπάσει το "Π" του καθίσματος και στραβώνει και ψάχνω κάθισμα ή να φτιάξω το παλιο σε περίπτωση που δεν βρώ για να μην αλλάξω σαλόνι...

----------


## Danza

Παρτε μια ιδέα τι κάνουν οι αμερικάνοι ενας τοίχος απο sub 20kW! 60x 12" punch sub's   :Twisted Evil:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_p4dGRHqjs

----------


## leone

Το είδα το βίντεο και έχω μία απορία... Χρησιμεύει σε τίποτα ο τοίχος αυτός??? Ακούγεται μουσική??? Και ας πούμε πως ακούγεται, δεν είναι επικίνδυνο για τα ζωτικά όργανα του ακροατή ή είναι ιδέα μου???

----------


## Danza

Είναι όντως επικύνδυνο για όλο το σώμα και το λιγότερο είναι να "σπάσει" εσωτερικά όλο το αυτί σου.. ακούγεται μουσική αλλά μόνο αν είσαι εκεί γιατι το μικρόφωνο της κάμερας μπουκώνει απο το ωστικό κύμα   :Confused:   χρησιμεύει μόνο σε εκθέσεις, συναυλίες, clubs, κλπ κλπ κλπ

Και θα σας πώ κάτι που ίσως το ξέρετε.. το μπάσο ειδικά το πολύ δυνατό ανεβάζει τους παλμούς της καρδιάς, ανεβάζει την πίεση κλπ τέτοια περίεργα   :Shocked:   για αυτό τα παιδιά στην ηλικία μου ας προσέχουμε με τα subwoofer στα αυτοκίνητα... φιλικά  :Very Happy:

----------


## Danza

καλημέρα παίδες.. με ένα φιλο βάλαμε στο αμάξι του (nissan 100NX) εναν τετρακάναλο rockford punch. μπρός πίσω ηχεία JBL και 2 διπλοπηνικά Rockford punch 15'' 700w RMS έκαστο (παίζουν με άλλο ενισχυτή 4 κάναλο γεφυρωμένο 2x250w rms)  :Shocked:   καλά απο ποιότητα με τα jbl δεν περιγράφεται. απο μπάσο ειναι σκέτη κτηνωδία.. αλλά με τον ενισχυτή που παίζουν τώρα τα sub ήδη τραβάει πολύ ρευμα δλδ το βράδυ που πηγαίναμε βόλτα και τα sub ήταν στις δόξες τους έβλεπες το καντράν και έχανε τάση στον φωτισμό.. ακόμα και τα φώτα πορείας χάνουν τάση.. αμα γίνεται αυτό με τον μικρό ενισχυτή, με τον μεγάλο που θα μπεί σε λίγες μέρες και βγάζει 1x1600w RMS τι θα γίνει ρε παιδιά? ενας πυκνωτής στα 1 ή 2 farad ειναι αρκετός? ή θέλει και μεγαλύτερη μπαταρία? το οδήγησα και εγώ το αμάξι και όταν έχεις δυνατά την μουσική με μπάσο κλπ δεν τραβάει ο κινητήρας ενώ με χαμηλά ή χωρίς μουσική τραβάει πολύ καλύτερα...

Αρχίζω και φοβάμαι οτι το ίδιο θα γίνει με το cinquecento όταν μπουν τα 12ιντσα   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Ένας πυκνωτής είναι πάντα καλός αλλά με μια μεγαλύτερη μπαταρία και φυσικά έναν μεγαλύτερο δυναμό θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα

----------


## Danza

πυκνωτής και μια έξτρα μπαταρία παράλληλα πίσω λες να βοηθήσει?

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Άντε βάζεις ακόμα μια μπαταρία ο δυναμό μπορεί να την φορτίσει και αυτήν μαζί με την άλλη; άσε που μετά θα πρέπει να βάλεις ένα κύκλωμα που να μην παίρνει το ρεύμα της πίσω μπαταρίας μπροστά, αλλά να φορτίζεται από μπροστά μόνο

----------


## Danza

αυτό το κύκλωμα πως γίνεται? λέω να μπεί μία πρόσθετη μπαταρία πίσω μόνο για τον ενισχυτή που θα οδηγεί τα υπογούφερ.. και πυκνωτή αποκλειστικά για αυτόν τον ενισχυτή.. αλλά σωστά τα λές για το κύκλωμα.. υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα? σκευτηκα διόδους αλλα ειναι πολλά τα αμπέρ

----------


## gsmaster

Υπάρχουν ειδικά εξαρτήματα που κάνουν αυτό τον διαχωρισμό. Στην ουσία δίοδοι είναι... (O Radiometer τα ξέρει αυτά...) 

Επίσης στο καλώδιο που θα περάσεις για την πίσω μπαταρία, καλό είναι να βάλεις και στις δύο άκρες ασφάλειες, σε πρίπτωση που βραχυκυκλώσει (τρακάρισμα, χτύπα ξύλο μακρυά απο μάς....) μην γίνει κανα μπάμ.

----------


## Danza

αυτό θα γίνει ούτως η άλλως Γιάννη.. επίσης λέω να τοποθετήσω και ειδικό ρελέ (υπάρχουν ειδικά για αυτοκίνητο "Circuit Braker" αν θυμάμαι καλά που είναι σαν την ασφάλεια που έχουμε στον πίνακα σπίτι μας..) μπροστά και ασφάλειες πίσω

----------


## Danza

[offtopic] στο λίνκ που έδωσα παραπάνω παίζει ενα τραγούδι.. δεν ξέρω πως λέγεται και δεν μπορώ να το βρώ.. μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος???[/offtopic]
Burn Rubber - Too Short λέγεται όποιος ενδιαφέρεται..

----------


## Danza

καλημέρα κόσμε. μιας που θα πάω σε νέο σπίτι και τα παλια ηχεία technics δεν τα θέλω πλέον.. (ολοκληρες καρούτες) δεν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά για βελτίωση.. σκευτηκα λοιπόν μιας που θα πάνε στον κάδο γιατι να μην τα αξιοποιήσω αλλιώς? είπα να βγάλω τις μπάφλες και να βάλω καινούργιες και να φτιάξω ωραιότατα κουτιά για subwoofer.. η κάθε κούτα φιλοξενεί πολύ άνετα απο 2 subwoofers 12".. την μία λέω να την βάλω στο αμάξι και την άλλη στο σπίτι με ενσωματομένο ενισχυτή... καμιά ιδέα? απο μονώσεις, εσωτερικά χωρίσματα, bass reflex (αν χρειάζεται)?

----------


## alexandrosp910i

> καλημέρα κόσμε. μιας που θα πάω σε νέο σπίτι και τα παλια ηχεία technics δεν τα θέλω πλέον.. (ολοκληρες καρούτες) δεν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά για βελτίωση.. σκευτηκα λοιπόν μιας που θα πάνε στον κάδο γιατι να μην τα αξιοποιήσω αλλιώς? είπα να βγάλω τις μπάφλες και να βάλω καινούργιες και να φτιάξω ωραιότατα κουτιά για subwoofer.. η κάθε κούτα φιλοξενεί πολύ άνετα απο 2 subwoofers 12".. την μία λέω να την βάλω στο αμάξι και την άλλη στο σπίτι με ενσωματομένο ενισχυτή... καμιά ιδέα? απο μονώσεις, εσωτερικά χωρίσματα, bass reflex (αν χρειάζεται)?



Πως έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα ότι χωράνε δυο 12” sub; Ένα 12”sub για να παίξει σωστά θέλει από 35 λίτρα μέχρι και 50 λίτρα ανάλογα το sub  
Εντελώς φιλικά Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Danza

alexandrosp910i η κούτα που λέω αν την χωρίσεις στην μέση έχει 2χ30 ή 2χ35 λίτρα διαθέσιμα  :Wink:  προστέθηκε και δευτερος ενισχυτής γιατι αυτός που είχα δεν αντεχε και την κούτα και τα ηχεία.. οπότε τωρα παιζει πολυ πιο ξεκούραστα και οι ενισχυτές δεν ζεσταίνωνται οπως έβραζε πριν μέρες ο άλλος που ήταν μόνος του.. το θέμα είναι όμως οτι έχω τραβήξει γραμμή απο την παροχή του μικρού ενισχυτη.. θέλω να πώ δεν έβαλα διακλαδωτήρα με μια έισοδο >ασφάλειες> 2 εξόδους.. πειράζει αυτό η πρέπει να βάλω διακλαδωτήρα ή και πυκνωτή ακόμα? προς το παρόν η κεντρική ασφάλεια ειναι 50Α και ο άλλος ενισχυτης έχει 40Α αρα θέλω κεντρική ασφάλεια 50+40=90Α και 2χ40Α πίσω αμα μπεί ο διακλαδωτήρας.. ακούω γνώμες

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Θέλω να με πεις πόσα watt είναι ο κάθε ενισχυτής, αν δεν ξέρεις πες μου ποιοι είναι και θα τα βρω εγώ, το κουτί πρέπει να είναι δυνατό, συμπαγές. τι καλώδιο έχεις τραβήξει από μπροστά; Όσο για μεγάφωνο πρέπει να μάθεις αν παίζει σε κλειστώ ή ανοιχτώ κουτί και στα πόσα λίτρα και αν είναι ανοιχτού τύπου πόσο πρέπει να είναι η διάμετρος και το βάθος του bass reflex

----------


## Danza

Ο ενισχυτης στα ηχεία ειναι 2x170w RMS@4Ω και ο ενισχυτης στα subwoofer ειναι 2x300w RMS@4Ω (το κάθε κανάλι δίνει σε ενα sub). το καλώδιο απο μπροστά ειναι       8 AWG..

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Τα sub είναι με ένα πηνίο ή με δυο; αν είναι με ένα πηνίο πόσα ohm είναι το κάθε ένα; αν είναι με διπλό πηνίο πόσα ohm είναι το κάθε πηνίο από το κάθε sub; Πια sub έχεις (τύπος)

----------


## Danza

Τωρα θα σε απογοητέυσω στη μάρκα.. έχω 2 της ΤELE (SBW-850) 8Ω το καθένα.. (προσωρινά αλλα δουλέυουν καλά και δεν κουράζουν και τον ενισχυτή)  http://www.tele.gr/html/77.HTM με ένα πηνίο είναι

----------


## PCMan

Ποιά είναι η διαφορά των 8Ω με των 4Ω εκτός απτο ότι δουλεύουν σε λιγότερα W και κουράζουν τον ενισχυτή?

----------


## Danza

θελω να πώ στο θέμα κούρασης.. ο ενισχυτής που έχω στα sub δούλευε παλιότερα 2x15" διπλοπηνικά.. δεν αντεχε και πολλά πολλά και έβραζε μέχρι που έκλεινε απο υπερθέρμανση.. ενώ σε μένα δεν κουράζεται γιατί δεν έχει πολύ φορτίο πάνω του...

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Καταρχήν αυτά τα μεγάφωνα δεν είναι sub και δεν πρόκειται να παίξουν σαν sub ποτέ

----------


## Danza

το ξέρω αλλά με low-pass στα 120Ηz χτυπάνε καλά.. έχουν κάποια απόδοση..

----------


## alexandrosp910i

Καλύτερα να πας να πάρεις με 30 ευρο ένα sub 12’’ τις πλάκας, πιο καλά θα παίζει, και θα σε κρατήσει περισσότερο. Σύνδεσε τα ηχεία παράλληλα για να κατέβουν στα 4 ohm γεφύρωσε τον ενισχυτή και άστα να παίξουν έτσι θα παίζουν πολύ πιο δυνατά

----------


## Danza

4 καναλος και γεφυρωμένος ειναι ο ενισχυτης.. έβαλα 4κάναλο γιατι θα βάλω 2 sub.. 30 ευρώ και της πλάκας και 12" που υπάρχουν? 40ε έχουν τα 8" απο τελέ

----------


## tronic

Φιλε τα TELE ειναι οτι πρεπει για να βγαζουν δυνατο μπασο.
Δεν βγαζουν τον ποιοτικο ηχο αλλα βαρανε...Καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## antonis_p

> Δεν βγαζουν τον ποιοτικο ηχο αλλα βαρανε...Καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω..



ειναι καλα για θορυβο!!!

----------


## Danza

παιδες επισυναπτω 2 σχηματικά το πως ειναι συνδεδεμενοι οι ενισχυτές.. πειράζει ετσι ή πρέπει να το κάνω όπως στο 2ο σχηματικο? η ασφάλεια στην μπαταρία  μπροστά ειναι 50Α

----------


## Dragon

To deutero systima tha to protimousa pantws. Mou fainetai pio swsto  :Wink: . Epeidi exw ixosystima kai to exw stisei monos mou kai paizei poly kala

----------


## Danza

Τώρα ειναι όπως στο 2η φωτό.. μου έκαιγε τις ασφάλειες με την μία παλιότερα..

----------


## Danza

Και τώρα μια ερώτηση για μεγάλους μάστορες   :Laughing:   λοιπόν: εχω εναν τετρακάναλο για τα sub και 2 sub στα 8Ω έκαστο. το πρόβλημα είναι οτι ο ενισχυτής ειναι γεφυρωμένος σε 2 κανάλια αλλά η αντίσταση του μεγαφώνου είναι υψηλή και ο ενισχυτής δεν τα δίνει όλα.. γίνεται να γεφυρώσω αυτά τα ηδη 2 γεφυρωμένα  κανάλια στην ουσία να τον κάνω 1κάναλο και να συνδέσω παράλληλα τα sub να έχει φορτίο 4Ω?

----------


## tnt_tuner

φιλε Danza sorry αν σε ξενερωσω αλλα την πηγη που πηρες την εχει το carefur 110νομιζω!
ηχια εχασες ειχε πριν τις γιορτες στο media markt 2 clarion οβαλ 280w νομιζω 35-40 ευρο μονο που ητανε πολυ παλιομοδιτηκα(στοκ μαλον!)
καλα λεει ο ηλεκτρολογος για τα rca κοψτα καλητερα κ κολα επιχρισομενα!(tip: θα σε συμβουλευα να κωψεις κ να τροχισεις τις βιδες των οβαλ γιατι αν πεταξεις κανα μπουφαν μεσα,η σκιβοντας να παρεις κατι μπορει να σκιστει!)

και επειδη οπιως αρχηζει να ασχολιται με ηχο στο αμαξι πορονεται και θελει ολο κ περισοτερο ηχο σου θυμιζω τι ειχες πει στο πρωτο post!:




> δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με πυκωτές και μεγαλύτερα δυναμό και πρόσθετες μπαταρίες



αν θες να τα φτιαξεις καντο απλα να μιν το κανεις μονο με τον ενθουσιασμο σου κ στιν τελικη ξοδεψεις τζαμπα χριματα!
γιατι πυκνωτες, μπαταριες κτλ =πολα φραγκα!!

για οσους θελουν να κανουν οτι κ εσυ(νομιζω θα τα εχεις κανει σωστα!):
πρεπει να ξερουν οτι:
ασφαλιοθηκη βαζουμε κεντρικη στον χορο της μηχανης(πισω αν θελουμε κ αλλες!) το καλωδιο πρεπει να ειναι συμαντικα χοντρο(αναλογα τα w)
παντα βαζουμε καλωδιο εντολης ανοιγματος απτο cd player
τα καλωδια του ρευματος τα περναμε απο την μια μερια του αυτοκινητου και τα rca αποτην αλλη
αλλαζουμε το καλωδιο του δυναμο με χοντροτερο
γενικοτερα παρτεκαλιτερα ενα περιδικο(πχ power) με doit τοποθετιση ηχοσιστηματος τα λενε αναλιτηκα!

----------


## dovegroup

ΟΥΔΕΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ

----------


## dovegroup

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από dovegroup
> 
> Αγαπητοί κύριοι
> 
> Εχω καποιες ενστασεις φιλε  dovegroup
> 
> *d. Πηγή αναπαραγωγής, παραδοσιακά επιλέξτε κάτι σε High End χωρίς αυτό να συμαίνει πολλά χρήματα.* 
> hlektrologos say -προτεινε ενα hi_end  mp3   με λιγα χρηματα....εκτος αν ενοεις λιγα τα 500-700 euro 
> 
> ...

----------


## Radiometer

> παιδες επισυναπτω 2 σχηματικά το πως ειναι συνδεδεμενοι οι ενισχυτές.. πειράζει ετσι ή πρέπει να το κάνω όπως στο 2ο σχηματικο? η ασφάλεια στην μπαταρία  μπροστά ειναι 50Α



γεια σας
όσο αφορά την σύνδεση των ρευμάτων  πρέπει να είναι έτσι, ασφαλίζουμε την κεντρική γραμμή και έπειτα των κάθε ενισχυτή. 



Danza όσο για την γεφύρωση του ενισχυτή που θέλεις να κάνεις, εγώ δεν θα  το έκανα,  :Very Happy:  
άμα το κάνεις έτσι στην ουσία σαν να παίρνεις από 2 ανεξαρτήτους ενισχυτές το + του ενός και το - του αλλού.
οπός και δεν ξέρουμε αν θα " αρεση " αυτή η συνδεσμολογία στον ενισχυτή σου, μπορεί να κανείς και ζημιά στον ενισχυτή .

----------


## Radiometer

> Υπάρχουν ειδικά εξαρτήματα που κάνουν αυτό τον διαχωρισμό. Στην ουσία δίοδοι είναι... (O Radiometer τα ξέρει αυτά...) 
> 
> Επίσης στο καλώδιο που θα περάσεις για την πίσω μπαταρία, καλό είναι να βάλεις και στις δύο άκρες ασφάλειες, σε πρίπτωση που βραχυκυκλώσει (τρακάρισμα, χτύπα ξύλο μακρυά απο μάς....) μην γίνει κανα μπάμ.



Oνομάζετε ISOLATOR  και στην ουσία ειναι διοδακια ισχύος   :Shocked:   οπού διαχωρίζουν την φόρτιση των 2 μπαταριών

εδώ φαίνονται πως συνδέετε και πως είναι αυτό το εξαρτημα 

http://www.emarineinc.com/products/a...s/isolator.jpg
http://www.emarineinc.com/products/a...o1alt2bat4.jpg

----------


## Danza

Λίγο καιρό υπομονή ακόμα για λεπτομερές θέμα πώς να μετατρέψετε το αμάξι σας σε πραγματικό κανίβαλο!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  Απλά ρίχτε μια ιδέα στην υπογραφή μου να πάρετε μια ιδέα

----------


## P@s@ris!

γερά ρε μήτσο....

----------

